# My First Mother



## Nello (Jul 11, 2020)

Hey check out my first mother... her name is Minerva!


----------



## cardgenius (Jul 12, 2020)

Looking good, how old is she?

Im about to pop some feminized PuTang seeds and plan to keep one as a mother plant. Going to eventually set up another tent so I can keep 2-3 mother plants of my favorite strains going.


----------



## Nello (Jul 12, 2020)

Thanks!  This is my first grow and I didn't know the importance of keeping dates so I'm guessing she is about 22 weeks.  I just started flowering her sister.  I know i should have atarted flowering a bit sooner but i didnt have a place to keep the mother.  Anyways, thats sorted now.

I also want to collect 2 or 3 other mothers.  I want one each of an indica, a sativa, and a hybrid.

Talk later


----------

